

Apple Buys Chip Designer - stevenboudreau
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2008/04/23/apple-buys-pasemi-tech-ebiz-cz_eb_0422apple.html

======
timburks
Also covered here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=171292>

~~~
stevenboudreau
Ah, thanks for letting me know!

